
RIM, Motorola post dismal figures for their iPhone, iPad competitors - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/04/28/rim_motorola_post_dismal_figures_for_their_iphone_ipad_competitors.html
======
junklight
It's interesting - the analysts paint these lovely pictures where android (I
know this article includes RIM as well) is doing swimmingly, and of course it
is doing well overall. But the individual stories of the companies that make
up the 'android' slice of the cake are very very different from the story at
Apple

------
haseman
Android is always a late bloomer. The G1 sorta, for lack of a better word,
sucked. Later incarnations of the devices ironed out a lot of the UX issues
plaguing the early Android builds. Don't write off Honeycomb or Moto yet. It's
still got a lot of growing to do.

